# HELP! I'm Getting Progressive Lenses Tomorrow



## Green Mountains (May 16, 2010)

Ok, so I lost my glasses on our cruise...they are currently in the sands of Cable Beach in Nassua, Bahamas.....or between there and where the ship was docked....

...anyhoo...

The script was old so I was ok with losing them, I drank so much on the cruise that everything was blurry anyway..... 

Today I went to the eyeball store and they suggested progressive lenses. Egad....am I that old? My father had those since he was.....well, my age I guess.

Tomorrow I get them. Anybody here who wear them have any tips, input etc?

If you wear them you know what I mean. If you don't then the trick that I've been told is you look at the top of the lens for distance. The bottom of the lens for reading and up close work and the middle for in between. Don't use the peripheral edges cause they'll just be blurry.

I'll be pleased to hear of any of your help or experience.


----------



## St Allie (May 16, 2010)

no idea Darren lol. The cruise sounds lovely .. where are the photos?

you make it sound complicated, though you'll probably get the hang of them quite quickly. Will they actually be glass lenses? My daughters recent pair of glasses have plastic lenses.

I had a radial keratotomy when they first started doing that surgery with a scalpel.. about 1988.. went to the optometrist last month and still don't need to wear glasses yet ( will have to eventually), not bad for pioneering surgery22 years ago ( someone has to be first!!).. imagine how much money I've saved in glasses and check ups....

Allie


----------



## Runningwolf (May 16, 2010)

If you go to a good eyeglass place with a good Dr. you should be ok. My first pair was fine right off the bat. The next time I went to Wally World and they sucked big time. I put up with them a year and got new ones. (nothing against Walmart It's the doctor they hire).


----------



## Tom (May 16, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> Ok, so I lost my glasses on our cruise...they are currently in the sands of Cable Beach in Nassua, Bahamas.....or between there and where the ship was docked....
> 
> ...anyhoo...
> 
> ...



Got them a few of years ago. Think back the last time you had ONE to many. Well, thats what it feels like for a few hours till you get used to it. 2 months ago got a new script and got transitions. Thats great. Thats the one the lens change color when outside. Get them if you can afford.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 16, 2010)

Tom, you really like them? They talked me into those and I took them back three weeks later. They were great outside but took too long to lighten back up when I came in. I had my old glasses tinted dark for only $10 so I use those for my prescription sunglasses. I do have friends that have them though and they love them.


----------



## Green Mountains (May 16, 2010)

St Allie said:


> no idea Darren lol. The cruise sounds lovely .. where are the photos?
> 
> you make it sound complicated, though you'll probably get the hang of them quite quickly. Will they actually be glass lenses? My daughters recent pair of glasses have plastic lenses.
> 
> ...









Here we are in Cocoa Beach Florida.


----------



## Tom (May 16, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Tom, you really like them? They talked me into those and I took them back three weeks later. They were great outside but took too long to lighten back up when I came in. I had my old glasses tinted dark for only $10 so I use those for my prescription sunglasses. I do have friends that have them though and they love them.


Love it and takes little time to change once inside.
U get them @ wally world? LOL just kidding...


----------



## St Allie (May 16, 2010)

nice photo, looks like you had great weather.. where did the ship cruise to and from? were there many stop overs?

Allie


----------



## Runningwolf (May 16, 2010)

Darren very nice picture of the two of you. 

Tom, Yeah I did go there several years ago and never went back. They were on our insurance plan.


----------



## grapeman (May 16, 2010)

I got a pair about 5 years ago. I gave them a try for two weeks or so and told the eye doctor they made me dizzy driving. I like to look around as I drive for safety sake (scan around). You need to look through a certain area of the glasses to see right so I was moving my head back and forth and up and down. I just couldn't do it. I now have a pair of trifocals for normal use and a pair of bifocals for computer use. In those I have intermediate strenght and closeup for reading while working. I have another pair of bifocals for vineyard work- distance and intermediate. If I need to look at closeup while in the vineyard, I take the glasses off. It is he$$ getting old and blind!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 16, 2010)

grapeman said:


> *You need to look through a certain area of the glasses to see right so I was moving my head back and forth and up and down.* I just couldn't do it. I now have a pair of trifocals for normal use and a pair of bifocals for computer use. In those I have intermediate strenght and closeup for reading while working. I have another pair of bifocals for vineyard work- distance and intermediate. If I need to look at closeup while in the vineyard, I take the glasses off. It is he$$ getting old and blind!



I collect Bobble heads, your collecting glasses...LOL


----------



## grapeman (May 16, 2010)

I was a bobble head when I had those glasses!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 16, 2010)

grapeman said:


> I was a bobble head when I had those glasses!



I know the feeling, thats the way I feel with them sometimes.


----------



## Racer (May 16, 2010)

After having heard too many of my co-workers complain about the progressive lenses I told my eye doctor to just give me regular old bi-focals. I'm glad I stuck with my choice too. I hate getting o-l-d-e-r (sorry about the cuss word there).


----------



## Green Mountains (May 17, 2010)

St Allie said:


> nice photo, looks like you had great weather.. where did the ship cruise to and from? were there many stop overs?
> 
> Allie



Left New York City on a Saturday. Ports of call were to be Cocoa Beach Florida, Stirrup Cay and Nassau Bahanma. High winds on Tuesday caused them to cancel Stirrup Cay but we went straight on to Nassau and spent two days there. Then arrived back in New York City the following Saturday.

Really good food...too much of it and some expen$ive drinking. 

Apart from that wind, the skies were sunny and clear.


----------



## Green Mountains (May 18, 2010)

Ok, I'm really good a being old apparently, these babies are a piece of cake. I even drove home wearing them. 

Crisis averted.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 18, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## St Allie (May 18, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> Left New York City on a Saturday. Ports of call were to be Cocoa Beach Florida, Stirrup Cay and Nassau Bahanma. High winds on Tuesday caused them to cancel Stirrup Cay but we went straight on to Nassau and spent two days there. Then arrived back in New York City the following Saturday.
> 
> Really good food...too much of it and some expen$ive drinking.
> 
> Apart from that wind, the skies were sunny and clear.



I've seen photos of the buffet laid out on cruises.. looks so yummy.. I think I'd spend the entire cruise, eating.

I'm still jealous!

however..

am pleased your glasses worked out ok for you.


----------

